# Ed's Knives and Things



## ejd53

Well, I have been lurking around for over a year and have finally gotten around to posting my humble collection. Not a chef, but I do like knives. I guess it must run in the family because my twin brother also collects Japanese blades, although his are generally several hundred years old and quite a bit larger than what is listed here:biggrin:. Without further ado...





Marko Tsourkan 180 mm Gyuto in 52100 with Ironwood handle and horn ferrule.


A few things from Pierre:




150 mm Damasteel Petty with Ironwood handle and copper bolster.




290 mm Suji in Ladder Damascus with Blackwood handle nickle silver spacer and horn ferrule.




Carving Fork with Koa handle


A couple of things from Del:




Damascus Paring Knife with Amboyna Burl handle




210 mm Damascus Gyuto with Blackwood Bolster and Ironwood handle


And a couple from Randy:

View attachment 14532


185 mm Nakiri in Predator Damascus with Musk Ox horn:biggrin: and Ebony handle




240 mm Gyuto in Elmax with Spalted Hackberry handle and Maple bolsters.


One from Will:




200 mm "Red Shark" Gyuto in San Mai (304 Stainless over O1) with Amboyna handle and Cow horn ferrule with faux ivory and red spacers.


And finally a couple from Dave:




22 x 16 Walnut board




22 x 16 Walnut and Cherry board with trash chute.


----------



## Ucmd

Wow, awesome knife collection. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Good show, Ed!

Thanks for sharing your collection with us.


----------



## EdipisReks

i like that trash chute!


----------



## El Pescador

Wow! quite a start!


----------



## turbochef422

Great stuff. Man if I could take a few of those to work for a couple of days Id be cutting everything I could find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Really nice stuff Ed!


----------



## Jmadams13

Wow!! Now stop lurking and start posting!!! Lol


----------



## chinacats

Nice collection of steel and wood.

Cheers


----------



## don

Quite an impressive expense of knives!


----------



## mc2442

Where is the humble?

Looks great!


----------



## NO ChoP!

I think this is the "if I had $xxxx to spend on knives, this is what I'd get thread...

Really cool stuff, loving all the ironwood.


----------



## Dream Burls

Very, very nice. Thanks for sharing.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## skiajl6297

You must have saved your $$ over the last year - many of these are pretty recent sales! You did mighty fine for yourself! Drool.


----------



## ejd53

skiajl6297 said:


> You must have saved your $$ over the last year - many of these are pretty recent sales! You did mighty fine for yourself! Drool.



Actually, I did. When I started here in the Fall of 2011, I knew little to nothing about good knives. My collection then consisted of a set of 30 year old Henkel 4 stars. So I basically read and educated myself until I found things that I liked. I actually blundered into a DT 240 AEB-L western as my first good knife (nice blunder, lol:doublethumbsup which showed me just how much of a difference there was. After using it for several months, I got the Marko Gyuto. He was incredibly helpful and easy to work with. At that point, I determined two things: first, that I would wait until I knew more about knives before I spent more on them; and second, that I would only buy knives from makers on this board, as I consider it important to support those people who had been so helpful to me. That is why you will never see a Japanese made knife in my collection; I have nothing against them, but the support of board members is more important to me (not to mention that the knives are pretty good also). Since then I have "recycled" my DT to the PIF program, which I think is very worthwhile. I will not be without one, though as I have contacted him about a custom knife. I also have a few coming from Randy and a couple from Mike Davis. I am sworn to secrecy about these, however, you'll just have to wait (unfortunately, so will I. lol.:curse


----------



## mainaman

A piece of advise, don't tell anyone on this board where you live.
cool collection


----------



## Customfan

Nice collection Ed..... congratulations!


----------



## ejd53

Just had to add my latest acquisition. Totally unexpected, but worth every penny.

View attachment 14685


Bill Burke 253 mm Gyuto in 52100 with rosewood handle and stainless steel bolsters. :drool:


----------



## Lefty

That's a damn near perfect collection, Ed!


----------



## ejd53

Just a small addition. Not a kitchen knife, but I have to put it in here.

View attachment 14747


HHH Damascus neck knife with dyed spalted birch burl.


----------



## ejd53

A couple more to add to the pile:

First, the DT 240mm San Mai Gyuto with "spicy white steel" core:

View attachment 15373


Well, the second one is not a kitchen knife, but I thought this would be fun.

View attachment 15374

View attachment 15375

View attachment 15376

View attachment 15377


It's an old one, made by Michael in 2008 when he was still a journeyman smith, but was in a private collection and is in new condition. The specifics are: 

Type: Utility knife 
Steel: 52100
Handle: Spalted and curly maple 
Blade length: 6.00 in.
Total length: 11.25 in.
Blade width: 1.20 in.
Blade thickness: 0.17 in.
Item weight: 7.12 oz.


----------



## ejd53

Will Catchside feather damascus set:

These are a mixture of pure nickel/01 and 15n20 on the spine side, with a very high layer double high carbon on the edge. The spine is therefore softer while the edge is 63hrc. 

Gyuto  Length 225mm, height, 45mm, thickness 3.5mm full distal taper.

Petty/Suji  Length 185mm, height, 32mm, thickness 3mm full distal taper.

Petty/Paring  Length 125mm, Height 27mm, thickness 2.5mm full distal taper.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

That HHH nakiri, Rader, and Catchside set are blowing my mind.


----------



## skiajl6297

All the cash you dropped on some obnoxiously nice cutlery!!! :fanning:
Gorgeous stuff for sure! Definitely love to hear how the Catcheside's perform.


----------



## ejd53

Filet/boning knife: 
OAL is approx. 13 3/4". Blade is HHH Crazy Lace damascus integral design approx 200mm on the edge. Thickness in front of the guard is approx. 2.4mm tapering to 1.8mm where the grinds start 1.2mm midway .40mm about 1 cm behind the tip. This is a WHIP and has great flex. Handle is Mammoth ivory with black and white spacer and liner with stainless steel corby style fasteners. 

Slicer:
OAL is approx 14.5". Blade is HHH Feather damascus integral design approx 240mm tip to heel. Height is approx 37mm tall at the heel. Thickness at spine in front of the bolsters 2.6mm, Midway to the tip 2.14mm, and approx 1 cm behind the tip .45mm Handles are Musk ox horn with black and white spacer and liner and stainless steel corby style fasteners.

Chef's:
OAL is approx 14.5". Blade is HHH Feather damascus integral design approx 240mm tip to heel. Height is approx 46.75mm tall at the heel. Thickness at spine in front of the bolsters 2.75mm, Midway to the tip 2.4mm, and approx 1 cm behind the tip .45mm Handles are Musk ox horn with black and white spacer and liner and stainless steel corby style fasteners.


----------



## cheflarge

DROOL..... DROOL.... DROOL... :2thumbsup:


----------



## ejd53

And a couple more from Michael Rader....











Blades are W2 with beautiful hamon lines and integral bolsters. Handles are highly figured Koa with Box Elder Burl accent pieces. Spacers are copper and G10.


----------



## CoqaVin

jeezus ejd, how many of these do you actually use on a regular?


----------



## mkriggen

OK, now you're just showing off

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## cheflarge

Your killing me, Ed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cheflarge

Can't wait to see the Mike Davis stuff...... Love me some Mike Davis.


----------



## CoqaVin

cheflarge said:


> Can't wait to see the Mike Davis stuff...... Love me some Mike Davis.



weird that you say that, I love me some Mike Davis too, but he has been MIA, I was supposed to get a custom from him


----------



## ejd53

CoqaVin said:


> weird that you say that, I love me some Mike Davis too, but he has been MIA, I was supposed to get a custom from him



Well, that makes a couple of us. I need to pm him.


----------



## cheflarge

I know he has been bombarded with tattoo work and show's


----------



## ejd53

He's making me a bread knife...looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Mrmnms

Miss seeing your newps Ed. Happy holidays


----------



## ejd53

View attachment 103635


Haven't posted anything in this thread for a long time, but I realized that I had never posted this. This is a carving set that I commissioned from Will Catchside about 5 years ago. It is feather Damascus (the fork is too), with Amboyna Burl, buffalo horn, copper and brass handles. They are sitting on a Dave Smith Boardsmith walnut cutting board. It only gets used once or twice a year (obviously not this year), but it will eventually go to my son and his wife at some point.


----------

